# And if a girl keeps touhcing your belly?



## braveuk28 (Feb 20, 2007)

So, at work, one of our rather senior directors [I work for a big ISP in the UK] keeps on slapping, and on occasions grabbing my belly. Always very brief, always in relation to some kind of joke - such as last Friday, I was describing how after work my only intention in life was to go to the pub and sink a few pints of beer. Sure enough she gave me what was possibly the fourth belly slap/grab of the week as she laughed at my remarks. It is often accompanied by a tame but flirtatious comments. 

She is a jovial lady, very attractive and funny. However, I have not noticed any other such belly activity directed to any of my co-workers. This has been going on for a few months now. 

It has got to the point where I am thinking she has some kind of FFA thing going on, or perhaps my wishfulness is getting the better of me and I am imagining myself into a big pot of belly worshiping, director loving stew?? 

I will try and keep a tally this week, but wont see her until back in London tomorrow.

Is she?


----------



## Love.Metal (Feb 20, 2007)

Hmmm, sounds FFA-ish to me, but maybe she's just touchy-feely. 
Try making sly sneaky comments about it, just slip your belly into a conversation. I know it drives me nuts seeing a guy rubbing his belly, or catching a guy talking about it. If her eyes go big as saucers, she's probably an FFA 
This may have been helpful, and it may have been a waste of your time. I hope it was at least a little helpful!! Good luck with it, have fun!


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Feb 21, 2007)

Well, when I am touching someone´s belly - even when it seems it would be just for fun - it is sure that I am attracted to him. Otherwise I´d NEVER EVER would touch someone. Especially not the HOLY BELLY which is for me the most erotic bodypart ever.

Since you claim you didn´t notice any "belly-activity" directed to any other co-workers the thing is at least simply clear for me 

Non FFAs may be touching the thigh or an upper arm, shoulder... or something but not the belly I suppose...


----------



## one_shy_writer (Feb 21, 2007)

She's way into you. No doubt about it. Seems like she's just dying for a reason to touch you. If you're attracted to her, go for it! Doesn't sound like you have anything to lose.


----------



## estrata (Feb 21, 2007)

Agreed. In our wonderful world of prejudice and social taboo, only an FFA is going to touch your belly, even if it's brief!


----------



## imfree (Feb 21, 2007)

braveuk28 said:


> So, at work, one of our rather senior directors [I work for a big ISP in the UK] keeps on slapping, and on occasions grabbing my belly. Always very brief, always in relation to some kind of joke - such as last Friday, I was describing how after work my only intention in life was to go to the pub and sink a few pints of beer. Sure enough she gave me what was possibly the fourth belly slap/grab of the week as she laughed at my remarks. It is often accompanied by a tame but flirtatious comments.
> 
> She is a jovial lady, very attractive and funny. However, I have not noticed any other such belly activity directed to any of my co-workers. This has been going on for a few months now.
> 
> ...


 I don't know about your situation, but it does sound interesting
and could require further research. I have a rather large belly, myself, and would gladly be a test subject, especially if teamed with a BBW or SSBBW
FFA in such a study!
FatSexy,
Edgar


----------



## scarcity (Feb 21, 2007)

Haha! She reminds me of myself!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 21, 2007)

She definitley has a fascination with tubby guys. Could be that she's an FFA or she may just have a fascination with fat sorta like that "look at the jiggly baby, so cute" kinda passive nonsexual admiration. Proceed with caution though. People warn against romances at the office for a reason, especially with a superior.


----------



## Daknee (Feb 21, 2007)

ya I'd say she's into you. Do for it. If your interested, only careful about the working relationship thing too. If a working relationship ends sometimes there can be a lot of friction.


----------



## braveuk28 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks guys, excellent advice, she was back on the office today but only had one meeting with her on a very serious topic, so no belly rubbadubdub. Have just worked out that there are two other guys within our virtual team with a similar tubbyness to yours truly...I will hone in my investigation with those chaps in a "so she keeps slapping me, right on the stomach guys, whats with that" - perhaps they will tell a similar tale.

On another note...I realised I hit my highest weight ever on sunday...245, man Im a beast; LOL - I think it's all the beer glugging around inside of me. 

Paul x


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Feb 22, 2007)

*raises hand* 
Sir, is it possible to show us a pic of that popular belly? Just to know who/what we are talking about


----------



## kattylee (Feb 22, 2007)

I would love to see a pic! And yeah, it sounds like she has a thing for your belly, whether or not she's a self-realised ffa is another thing! x


----------



## braveuk28 (Feb 22, 2007)

Ill see what I can do on the belly pic. 

XX


----------



## braveuk28 (Feb 22, 2007)

here goes, very amature and clearly self taken. here for all to see, is my belly...oh and a random face shot. 

View attachment chubb2.jpg


View attachment chubbb1.jpg


View attachment face1.jpg


----------



## rabbitislove (Feb 23, 2007)

Lucky woman.
I've never met a guy who lets me do that, at least to the extent I'd like *pout*
Do keep us posted.


----------



## butterflyblob (Feb 23, 2007)

Very nice. :smitten: 

I'm a few days late on this one, but I'm with most of the previous posters on this one. For me, touching a belly is only a step below grabbing a man's genitals on the interest-showing scale.


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Feb 23, 2007)

Ok, if I had to work with you I wouldn´t be able to work at all. I couldn´t even manage to do anything else then touching and rubbing that belly... And looking at that georgeous face. 
I´m lost.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah. I'd want to touch it. Badly. :blush:


----------



## pattycake (Feb 23, 2007)

butterflyblob said:


> For me, touching a belly is only a step below grabbing a man's genitals on the interest-showing scale.



For me, touching the belly is even more intimate than grabbing his genitals because to me the belly is THE most erotic/sexy part of a man's body. For me, it would be the equivalent of a guy grabbing my boobs every time he spoke to me! So I would be far too shy to touch up a man's belly if i didn't know him that well and if I wasn't interested in him, but I don't know if she considers the belly in the same way I do. It does sound as though she's flirting with you, Paul (but that could be my FFA biased opinion).

BTW, wonderful pictures! I would so be wanting to cop a feel of that. Can't blame her. :smitten:


----------



## Kiki (Feb 25, 2007)

Now I've seen what you're constantly flaunting in front of the poor woman day in, day out, is it any wonder she can't resist?!
She's either a FFA or on the brink of being 'turned'. Lucky you (if you like her.)


----------



## newlylarge (Jul 13, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> She definitley has a fascination with tubby guys. Could be that she's an FFA or she may just have a fascination with fat sorta like that "look at the jiggly baby, so cute" kinda passive nonsexual admiration. Proceed with caution though.



I agree with Lilly that it may simply be "nonsexual fascination."

As my user ID indicates, I have only fairly recently developed a "belly" myself. I was surprised to find that it became the "subject" of occasional touching by women I know. However, I also noted that it was not uncommon for women to casually touch me on the arm or shoulder before and that such instances have merely been shifted to my now rounded belly.

I do not wish to be a pessimist, but my interpretation of such behavior has been to assume that my now ample middle has become, shall we say, more "noticable" than before and that women may simply be, perhaps without even realizing it, responding to what has become a more "prominant" feature of my anatomy. This may not necessarily indicate attraction.

Consider this analogy. What do many people, particularly women, do when they encounter a VERY pregnant woman? They feel compelled to touch her belly. I generally assume that this may be similar to when women are around a guy who has grown a bit large in the mid-section. Especially if the guy's stomach has increased in girth fairly recently and may be a matter of some novelty, or even surprise, to observers.

Men, of course, are not generally afforded the same latitude. If a guy touched a woman he works with because she has gained weight, such touching would probably be unwelcome. But we guys are generally glad for the attention. 

Anyway, perhaps she is "interested," but perhaps she is simply responding, maybe without realizing it, to the possible "novelty" of a "newly rounded" midsection. At least, that is how I generally interpret such behavior when I have encountered it since gaining weight.

I may like to imagine otherwise, but I do not want to delude myself.


----------



## Letiahna (Jul 15, 2007)

braveuk28 said:


> here goes, very amature and clearly self taken. here for all to see, is my belly...oh and a random face shot.



Oh my wow! I can *certainly see *why she's touching you! :wubu: :blush:


----------



## Solarbip (Jul 15, 2007)

You're lucky. I WISH a hot girl would touch my belly. Innocent flirting or not.


----------

